# Gulliver and Snacks changes!



## thecheese103 (Sep 5, 2019)

It seems like we're getting a Gulliver rework of some sort, as well as an increase of how many friendship points snacks give, on the 11th.

I'm a bit confused on the Gulliver section, it sounds like a big change, I wonder if it'll impact the villagers we can get from him? I've never used him too much so I may grind that for a bit.


----------



## Chiana (Sep 7, 2019)

My friend and I both read the announcement.  We understood the increase in friendship points from snacks.  I have resisted feeding my campers snacks since then as I might as well wait until the point value increases.   It said they were planning to remove giving things to Gulliver as an Isabell Goal.  That was a stretch goal.  I guess that is being removed for some reason.  Beyond that, we were really not sure what the rest of the update would be.


----------

